# blue funnel staff pictures



## jayne herbert (Jan 17, 2014)

How do if find 
photographs of employees from Blue Funnel line


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Hi Jayne,

Did you work in Ocean Fleets medical department in India Buildings? The name rings a bell. Look in the Gallery and search for members faces Blue Funnel. I found 21 photos.

AlbieR


----------



## Tom Inglis (May 3, 2007)

jayne herbert said:


> How do if find
> photographs of employees from Blue Funnel line


Hello Jayne,
Try google utube and search on Blue Funnel or Ocean Nostalgia and a few presentation you will see there.
Also have a look at flickr.com/photos/kingspyon there you find a bunch of photos taken at Annual Ocean Dinner two years ago .

Tom Inglis


----------

